# Final Senior Session of 2018



## crimbfighter (Sep 16, 2018)

This has been the busiest year for me with client shoots. This senior session from last week marks my final one for the year. I have enjoyed doing them and they are a nice way to get some short portrait sessions in, make some extra money, and work toward improving my portraiture. Unfortunately there were some challenges. Here hair was at times impossible to tame. Her tops were full of cling. And we got rained out the first day so had to go to our rain date. Here were my favorites.

1.



 
2.




3.




4. 


 
5.


 
6.


 
7.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 16, 2018)

Nice set; do you do any "personality" shots?  Things that show her interests/hobbies?


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2018)

OMG!  That ARM!  (jk)

Essentially the same outfit (with minor changes of top).
Essentially the same wide smile (except for #7).

I like #7 except I wish you would have done a full-body shot instead of that crop.

Similar as the "wide arm" syndrome, shot #1 is not terribly flattering.  

All these different venues are interesting, but what connection is there to the model?  

Will she/did she want to try some different outfits?

Maybe because it's different, my pick of the lot is #7, but is spoiled by the broken reflection of her face.  And it should be full height.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 16, 2018)

I agree, #7 stands out to me too. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 16, 2018)

Very nice set of images.....


----------



## CherylL (Sep 16, 2018)

As a mom I would be very happy with the set if she were my daughter.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2018)

I have to agree with Designer about the facial expression. While it’s a nice smile and great look for her, she never varied it.  I’m sure she practiced her best look but maybe mix it up a bit and get her to laugh or coax a more genuine smile. 

I disagree about #1 - while it’s not the best of the bunch, I don’t think the pose is unflattering.

Unfortunate about the broken reflection in that last one.


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 16, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; do you do any "personality" shots?  Things that show her interests/hobbies?


Thanks! I do offer that, however for some reason, the last several sessions I've had they chose not to bring anything with them. This girl plays soccer, volleyball, and basketball, but didn't want any of it included. The last young man was a violinist, but despite asking several times if he wanted to bring it, he also chose not to.  I wish more would take me up on it because I'd like to practice more of the lifestyle shots...


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 16, 2018)

Designer said:


> OMG!  That ARM!  (jk)
> 
> Essentially the same outfit (with minor changes of top).
> Essentially the same wide smile (except for #7).
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I do have a few variants of the last one, including a full body portrait orientation shot. However, I wish I would have shot it from a higher angle. Despite wearing the first outfit and being rained out after only a few images, and my suggesting she try something different, like a dress, or a blouse, or something, this is what she chose for the shoot. Can't control that much, unfortunately. Similarly, I asked several times if there was somewhere they wanted to go and I made some suggestions, but I was just told "somewhere nice." 

Here's a near full length shot. I actually thought that having the reflection broken would benefit the image by keeping the eye focused on her face, but I could have been completely wrong on that.


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 16, 2018)

I also had a couple others I shot using reflections and got a more relaxed expression. It was hard to get a natural facial expression out of her. This was the first time I tried using reflections.


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2018)

crimbfighter said:


> Here's a near full length shot. I actually thought that having the reflection broken would benefit the image by keeping the eye focused on her face, but I could have been completely wrong on that.


Hi crimbfighter - I don't think you are wrong at ALL, I think you're spot on!   Go for the added quirk, the funk of what happens naturally with reflections.   Who cares?   

I'm sure there are many minute details with posing, smiles, props, etc., that could make this a stronger set - but I'm betting your paying clients (mom & dad) are seeing nothing more than their beautiful daughter.   Her smile is lovely, her eyes are clear and your lighting is even and pleasant.  She's not a model with various expressions she can pull out of her back pocket - she's a kid.   If you make the offer for props relating to her interests and she declines, stay on this track and give her photos where she looks pretty like this - she will be tickled.  I like her non-smiling ones just as much, and she seems relaxed without having to put on the picture-perfect smile.   

I would suggest that you think about cropping more so not everything is horizontal.   I prefer your vertical full-length of the window/reflection shot over the yet-again horizontal of your cropped version in#7, as well as the one here in you post #10.   Vertical, please.    

Just my two cents.    Good job!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 18, 2018)

i like the full length of #7 much better.

what lens you using for these? lovely rendering.


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 18, 2018)

terri said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a near full length shot. I actually thought that having the reflection broken would benefit the image by keeping the eye focused on her face, but I could have been completely wrong on that.
> ...


Thank you for the comments and the feedback! I think I have a preference for horizontal portraits and I don't know why, but I do seem to keep more horizontal images when I cull them down. I typically make a point of turning the camera to portrait on most shots to try and capture both, but often the portrait orientation images don't feel as balanced to me. I wonder if my posing choices might influence that and be less conducive to portrait orientation.



Braineack said:


> i like the full length of #7 much better.
> 
> what lens you using for these? lovely rendering.


Thanks! With the exception of 1, 2, and 3 in the original post, all the others posted here were shot with my 70-200 f/2.8 VRI and I think most around f/3.2 and all on my D800. I know the VRII and now the new PF 70-200 lenses offered by Nikon made improvements in things like overall sharpness, vignetting, and AF speed, but I have always really loved the way my 70-200 VRI renders. It has it's weaknesses, like loss of contrast in certain situations or heavy vignette wide open, but as long as those things aren't deal breakers I can't see spending 3 times the money for a newer version. And in fact, I happen to like the way the lenses natural vignette adds to the image.


----------

